# Pseudotropheus sp. Williamsi Blue Lips in 75G



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a new 75G aquarium that I am planning on setting up as a Mbuna tank. Reading up on many mbuna, I have fallen in love with the Pseudotropheus sp. Williamsi Blue Lips. The problem appears that this is a larger species of mbuna and can get up to 7". Is it possible to keep a small group of these in a 75 gallon? If so, what quantity and ratio would you recommend?

I would like to keep a total of atleast 3 or 4 different species in this tank, and would probably pass on the Blue Lips if this larger mbuna made this not possible.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

are you looking to breed, or just keep males? I have Williamsi and i find them to be very hard on each other. A ratio heavy in females is needed for breeding groups. I also find them to be dominant in the tank, but not as hard on other fish as they are on their own kind. 4 species (breeding) in a 75 gallon is a little too much IMO unless you pick a perfect combination, but 2-3 total with the williamsi being one of them could definitely be doable. Id say 1M 4F williamsi plus 2 more species


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

Up until yesterday afternoon I wanted an all make tank. The more I read about the different tanks, the more I became unsure. I really like idea of being able to have 15-20 different species of fish as a show tank, but I also think successfully breeding could be very rewarding, and I especially think my fiancé would enjoy seeing our mbuna have babies. With this being my first mbuna setup, I'm now leaning towards the more traditional route of just keeping a few different species with good breeding ratios. Any suggestions for some other tank mates with the Pseudo williamsi? I have also drawn a liking to the Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef and the Metriaclima sp. Msobo. How would these three behave together, and would this be a good color contrast between 3 species. I'm also open to other recommendations of contrasting color that might get along with Pseudo Williamsi if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

In my experience Williamsi males are very tough on their females - and this was in a 125 gallon tank. I'd caution you that breeding Williamsi in a 4 foot tank may not work (too much aggression), but it might. I'd shoot for 7 females to 1 male if you're going to try it.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

With a 7f to 1m ratio, how many other species do you think I could keep...2 as what was said in a previous post?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

tcald429 said:


> With a 7f to 1m ratio, how many other species do you think I could keep...2 as what was said in a previous post?


In my experience, the majority of the Williamsi aggression was conspecific - so as long as the Williamsi aren't too aggressive on themselves (which may be a challenge in a 4 foot tank) and that you don't choose any similarly colored species, I'd predict they'll tolerate 2 additional or potentially even 3 additional species ok. The msobo and c. afra should be decent choices. Or I might suggest Cynotilapia sp. Hara instead of the Afra both because they are a little bit more assertive and because I've kept them successfully with the Williamsi in the past.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with Kanorin,go with extra females of the williiamsi,and going with Cyno.sp. Hara.
the Msobo would be ok,and should provide contrast,but I would go Metriaclima Estherea( Red Zebra).

Only because You'll only be able to keep the one Blue Msobo male,then all the others will be a different color.

It's a preference thing for me,but when housing dimorphic species,I like to keep them in species only tanks,up the female stockx3,and have 2 extra males.

Basically I keep 3 males,and around 9 to 15 females of the same species. This is done often with Ps.saulosi this way you get contrast while keeping just the one species. I don't know why,but when you try this method with just 2 males it seems to always fail,but 3 males has had a different outcome more times than not for me.


----------

